# PWNin' Pinto Contest Voting!



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

*Geldings:*

Lakoda










Reeco










Gunnar










Pinto Bean










Scooter










El Bey Angel's mom's gelding 










Bean










Duster










Marco











*Mares*

Diamond 










Cherokee










Tess










Gidget










El Bey Angel's brother's mare


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

(Mares Continued)

Beamer 










Legs 











_*Stallions*_

Lancer










Looks like this little stud won by default!









Please vote for one favorite out of each category! Voting ends on the 15th.


NOTE: Some entries were disqualified due to not telling me what category they belonged.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

lets go Duster for geldings that pally ointo is just gorgeous 
And I think Gidget for mares


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I like Reeco for the gelding and for the mare(since I can't choose mine ) I would have to pick El Bey Angel's brother's mare


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Keep voting, people!


----------



## El Bey Angel (Dec 9, 2010)

BTW the names of the two I entered, the gelding is Dakota, the mare is Mindy. Sorry about that, I forgot them in my first post :-/ 

for geldings I'd like to vote for Bean, and for mares, I'll vote beamer--Mindy is a NSH and I'm rather partial lol


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Duster for geldimgs

Gidget for mares

And...duh duh duh..dun...lancer for stallions ;P


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

can you vote for your own pony?


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

If you really want to, I suppose... It's generally not considered polite...


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't think people should vote for theirs..it's rude IMHO


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

mares: El bey angel's brothers mare (i think thats right....)


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Do you want to close the contest now and announce the winners, or shall we wait a while for more voters?


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I'd pick *El Bay Angel's mom's* for geldings and *Gidget* for mares


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I think we should close it..it's kind of slow and I don't think we will get many more votes from people.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

And the winners are...



GIDGET for the mares! Second place in mares is...


Mindy!

For geldings, the first place goes to...


DUSTER!


Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

YAY!


Good job everyone 
Everyone's pintos are gorgeous.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats winners!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

damm no votes for my Tess lol 

congrats to the winners!!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Tess was my personal favorite, but the contest organizer doesn't get a vote. :wink:


----------



## El Bey Angel (Dec 9, 2010)

Congratulations to the winners, fun contest!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Brighteyes said:


> Tess was my personal favorite, but the contest organizer doesn't get a vote. :wink:


 
damm lol  It's good to see that someone makes a contest for pintos, next time you hold one, you have to tell me lol :wink:


----------

